# New Fence Gate



## Tom Smart (Jun 4, 2019)

Time for a new 12’ long black board fence gate.





Everything cut from 16’ x 6” x 1” oak fence boards. Had to rip it all to 3”.





Dry fit in the garage.









Too heavy to move so I put it together onsite. Much easier with a solid flat surface.





Had to use the jack from the truck to help align to the hangers but it’s finally up.





Time for a beer.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 4, 2019)

I take it the new improved ticker is running like a champ with all that work! Nice work, beautiful property too!


----------



## Tom Smart (Jun 4, 2019)

Barry, thanks. Yeah, I’m feeling good. Still a bit of collateral damage to sort through but stamina is returning.


----------



## Tom Smart (Jun 4, 2019)

My reward...

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Diver Temple (Jun 4, 2019)

Tom Smart said:


> My reward...
> 
> View attachment 166954


Well done, well deserved! Cheers!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 4, 2019)

Congrats! Feels so good to complete a project like this! Chuck


----------



## Bob Ireland (Jun 4, 2019)

Nice job. I really like how you decorated the top/middle with a bit of greenery :)

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Creative 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jun 4, 2019)

Beautiful property. Nice gate!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Jun 4, 2019)

Nature Man said:


> Congrats! Feels so good to complete a project like this! Chuck


Yes it does. This has been on my to do list a long time.


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 4, 2019)

Tom Smart said:


> Yes it does. This has been on my to do list a long time.


I can only imagine... Chuck


----------



## Tom Smart (Jun 4, 2019)

Bob Ireland said:


> I really like how you decorated the top/middle with a bit of greenery :)


 HA! I didn’t notice that. That poor thing has had a hard life. The deer horn it up every year. It should be 8 feet tall by now.


----------



## Graybeard (Jun 5, 2019)

Really nice job and I'm glad you felt up to it. I do have a question never having hung a gate. We have one in our cemetery that seems to be pulling the post over. That looks like a substantial gate, how deep is the corner post set? 

BTW, that beer looks great. If I was there I'd take a swig for sure. Nice ending to a successful day.


----------



## Tom Smart (Jun 5, 2019)

Graybeard said:


> That looks like a substantial gate, how deep is the corner post set.


Wish I could tell you, Dave, but that post has been in the ground for over 20 years and I wouldn’t hazard a guess. It’s a hefty log at 7” diameter though. And yes that is a _heavy_ gate.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------

